#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Virus no Roteador (mais esta)

## agatangelos

Caros amigos a dois dias minha esposa me mostrou uma matéria no globo.com (esta abaixo) onde fala a respeito de um vírus que ataca os roteadores, pois bem como se não bastasse todos os prolemas que temos ontem me ligou um cliente e hoje ligou outro com o mesmo problema, funciona desta maneira, o cliente recebe um email ou link no facebook que direciona ele para uma pagina, nesta pagina o roda um script que busca a senha do roteador, o vírus loga no roteador e adiciona dois DNS no roteador (primário e secundário) que corta a navegação do wireless, nos dois casos não sei porque o cliente funciona no cabo normalmente e no wifi no celular, tablet e smartfone as paginas não abrem, eu acessei a maquina do cliente que estava funcionando pelo TeamViewer acessei o roteador e vi de cara que o DNS estava diferente, fui na configuração da wan e o dns estava lá estático, foi só por para dinâmico e pronto tudo voltou ao normal, aproveitando o suporte mudei a senha padrão do roteador de admin, admim, para uma senha que o cliente passou para que não pegasse novamente o virus ... fica o alerta para todos ... Rodrigo

http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/...no-brasil.html

----------


## RickBrito

Este vírus não é de hoje e sim, é perigoso para usuários leigos.

----------


## rubem

É só colocar dns fixo em todo micro que você mecher.

Vai atualizar java? Coloca um dns decente, tipo open, giga ou google.
Vai imprimir um arquivo? Coloca um dns decente, tipo open, giga ou google.

Já que vai mecher em qualquer coisa, vai nos navegadores e instala o plugin adblock, pronto, 99,99% dos adwares não serão mais exibidos. Leigo cai nessas bobeiras por clicar em propaganda.

Isso não é problema, pegadinha existe em qualquer lugar, na web ou na vida real, só existe porque tem trouxa que é bobo. SE você tem como ajudar um pouco os bobos, colocando dns fixo e filtro tipo adblock, faça.

(Infelizmente propaganda que patrocinam sites pagam o pato e são bloqueadas junto com propagandas que tem algum adware junto. A culpa dos baixos lucros dos sites com adsense e tal não é dos filtros tipo adblock, mas sim do fato de 90% dos usuarios serem incapazes de usar a web sem filtragem, burrice tem custo mas infelizmente nesse caso o custo recai em quem se sustenta com adsense e outras propaganda legítimas, então... não dá pra reclamar tanto de quem faz esses malwares, os burros precisam ser prejudicados de alguma forma pra ver se aprendem)

Modem adsl por default pega dns da operadora, por aqui os DNS da Oi (Única operadora nuns 1000Km) é inútil, falha metade das vezes mas não é tratado com malware.

----------


## wld.net1

Estava dando uma breve leitura sobre o assunto disseram que esse vírus consiste desde de 2011 agora como disseram isso é só para usuários leigos...

----------


## agatangelos

Acho que por DNS fixo no cliente é complicado, pois mesmo o google da problema de vez em quanto, instalei o adblock e é legal, bloqueia mesmo as propagandas, fica mais o alerta para os colegas, evitar é difícil pois não temos como impedir que o cliente click onde não deva, mais uma alternativa simples é passar a mudar a senha padrão do roteador quando for configurar, pois o vírus entra usando a senha padrão admin, admin, e inclui o dns estático no roteador é simples e chato, fui em dois clientes e os dois com o mesmo problema e os dois pegaram no mesmo dia ...

----------


## rubem

Sim, todo servidor dns falha, mas que falhas longas você tem? Vejo quando muito 1h por mes.
Uso e configuro em todo pc que mecho (2 ou 3 por dia) 3 dns, primario GigaDNS pelo tempo de resposta (80-100mS), secundário GoogleDNS (100-150mS), e em terceiro, mas por precaução, OpenDNS, que responde nuns 150-250mS (Sim, estou no fim do mundo, de tarde OpenDNS responde as vezes a 380-500mS!!!), dessa forma raramente tem falhas maiores que 1h.

Aqui tem muuuuito mais falhas de rotas (PTT-DF, PTT-Campinas, toda semana o trafego empaca em algum deles saindo daqui) do que de DNS, nesses casos trocar DNS é paleativo, onde não tem opções de rotas (Norte e centro-oeste não tem muitas opções) as vezes você nem chega em nenhum servidor DNS, ter um servidor local ajudaRIA (Se não criasse outros problemas, tipo propagação lerda de sites internacionais, problemas com Amazon que hospeda tanto no BR como noutros cantos do mundo e portanto tem propagações conflitantes).

----------


## RickBrito

Só para deixar o registro sobre o assunto "adblock"
Infelizmente por causa de uns, o resto paga o pato. Tenho vários amigos que vivem de YouTube/Twitch.tv e por causa do adblock perdem muito devido o bloqueio de anúncios, sei que seria ideal para usuários leigos, porem esse pequeno aplicativo se virar moda acabaria com a receita de muita gente boa por ai, assim como a pólvora foi criada para fogos de artifícios e depois usada para tirar vidas, é a questão do adblock, usuários com conhecimento tem que evitar o uso deste aplicativo.

----------


## Scarlett

Nâo existe uma opção para fazer um limite geográfico.
Mas com mikrotik dá para fazer com que o AP só permita conexão por exemplo para quem está com sinal mais alto.
Normalmente um sinal de -75dbm já começa a dar prejuizo na rede. Então no Access list dá para configurar para que todos aqueles que tenham um sinal por exemplo de -70 ou melhor se conectem. Pior que isso já fica barrado. Seria um limite virtual e não por distância x ou y.


________________________
Join 700-301 dumps exam training program to guarantee pass University of Connecticut dumps exam! Also get free download link for next ISEB exam.

----------

